# 72GB L5520 Dedicated Server @ $110/mo - 48GB @ $100/mo - FULLY MANAGED & MONITORED!



## dominicl (Jun 1, 2013)

PremiumVM is glad to post this offer on vpsBoard. We're here with an *extremely limited and special* deal today!

 

*Our definition of fully managed:* We WILL do anything for you. Your server is *fully managed*, meaning we will complete *ANYTHING* you ask (installations, configurations, issues, anything!). Your server is also *fully monitored* which means you will have access to PING + HTTP monitoring and resource usage graphs.

 

This deal is extremely limited and means you are able to get a *72GB RAM* L5520 dedicated server for *$110/mo* or a *48GB RAM L5520* dedicated server for *$100/mo*.

 

*Our Deals:*

 


Dual Intel Xeon L5520

*24GB* DDR3 ECC RAM

*2x1TB* SATA Hard Disks

*10TB* Bandwidth

/29 IP block included

Available in New York (NY), Edison (NJ), Dallas (TX), Miami (FL) & Los Angeles (CA).

FULLY MANAGED AND MONITORED!

 

ORDER NOW - ?? *$85/month* ??



--

 

Dual Intel Xeon L5520

*48GB* DDR3 ECC RAM

*2x1TB* SATA Hard Disks

*10TB* Bandwidth

/29 IP block included

Available in New York (NY), Edison (NJ), Dallas (TX), Miami (FL) & Los Angeles (CA).

FULLY MANAGED AND MONITORED!

 

ORDER NOW - ?? *$100/month* ??

 

--

 

Dual Intel Xeon L5520

*72GB* DDR3 ECC RAM

*2x1TB* SATA Hard Disks

*10TB* Bandwidth

/29 IP block included

Available in New York (NY), Edison (NJ), Dallas (TX), Miami (FL) & Los Angeles (CA).

FULLY MANAGED AND MONITORED!

 

ORDER NOW - ?? *$110/month* ??

 

Please note: After making your order, we will contact you by email to discuss any custom set-ups you may want (including partitioning, installations, configurations, licensing, etc).

 

*Questions/Contacting Us:*

 

Live chat (if online): Bottom right corner of our website (http://premiumvm.com/)

 

Submit a ticket: https://premiumvm.com/clients/submitticket.php?step=2&deptid=1

 

--

 

We ask that you allow up to 3-5 business days for set up. We will endevour to get your server to you much more quickly than that, however. Remember, these servers are FULLY MANAGED AND MONITORED by us which means you will receive the support you need,  and you do not need to be amazing with Linux to buy one as we'll do it all for you!

 

This deal is absolutely fantastic and we'd hate you to miss it. If you have any questions at all, please do contact us by one of the above methods!

 

Regards,

PremiumVM.com


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 1, 2013)

dominicl said:


> PremiumVM is glad to post its second offer on HostingDiscussion. We're here with an extremely limited and special deal today!


Wrong Forum


----------



## dominicl (Jun 1, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Wrong Forum


Was just alerted to this by a moderator. As this was only just posted, I only just managed to edit it.

Has been done


----------



## shovenose (Jun 2, 2013)

What datacenter in FL?


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

shovenose said:


> What datacenter in FL?


Hey,

I'm finding out for you 

Meanwhile, if anybody wants test IP's for LA or NYC, please let me know as I have those readily available. Just pop on our live chat @ http://www.premiumvm.com and I'll get those to you.


----------



## rsk (Jun 2, 2013)

dominicl said:


> Hey, I'm finding out for you  Meanwhile, if anybody wants test IP's for LA or NYC, please let me know as I have those readily available. Just pop on our live chat @ http://www.premiumvm.com and I'll get those to you.


A better, and more proffesional approach is to have that information (of where you will offer services from) readily available beforehand.

Regards


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2013)

dominicl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm finding out for you
> 
> Meanwhile, if anybody wants test IP's for LA or NYC, please let me know as I have those readily available. Just pop on our live chat @ http://www.premiumvm.com and I'll get those to you.


You don't know which datacenter you're offering services from?  :huh:


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Zach said:


> You don't know which datacenter you're offering services from?  :huh:


I know NY as it's the main location, however I'm finding out Miami.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 2, 2013)

dominicl said:


> I know NY as it's the main location, however I'm finding out Miami.


 

Seriously? I mean I know your reselling, but you didn't even check all the locations before agreeing to resell? (facepalm)

_*sigh*_


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Seriously? I mean I know your reselling, but you didn't even check all the locations before agreeing to resell? (facepalm)
> 
> _*sigh*_


Yeah, I did check the locations.

The locations are displayed in the post. I just don't know the exact DC's...


----------



## Kris (Jun 2, 2013)

Edison, NJ as a data center?

I know Piscataway, Constant, NAC.net (Cedar Knolls, Parsippany, etc.) but Edison, NJ as a datacenter sounds new... especially coming from NJ.

More details on the DC / specs?


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Kris said:


> Edison, NJ as a data center?
> 
> I know Piscataway, Constant, NAC.net (Cedar Knolls, Parsippany, etc.) but Edison, NJ as a datacenter sounds new... especially coming from NJ.
> 
> More details on the DC / specs?


I think it's IO datacenters, however will double check and PM you more details.

Thanks for the interest.

EDIT: I've sent you a PM, thanks.


----------



## Kris (Jun 2, 2013)

Indeed - IO Data Center in Edison, NJ

http://bgp.he.net/AS12025#_peers

Very impressive mix, no cheap gogent in the mix either.. a *welcome* change for the tri-state area.

Good choice of a data center Dom, with the Cablevision peering, Cable users in the tri-state will get some impressive latency.

Also, AboveNet / Level 3 in the top 3 is some great BW too.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Kris said:


> Indeed - IO Data Center in Edison, NJ
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS12025#_peers
> 
> ...


Thank you 

-

I've also added the 24GB offer into this thread as well @ $85/mo.


----------



## blergh (Jun 2, 2013)

So much for premium. Good luck tho.


----------



## Damian (Jun 2, 2013)

Is this available direct from the seller, instead of being resold? I like the offer, but can't trust having my customers at the mercy of your up/down schizophrenic company.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 2, 2013)

*@**Damian*, From what I've seen over the months Dominic has improved a lot and has bounced back at every issue that he's been faced since relaunching premiumvm.. *again*. Regardless putting his new offerings to shame isn't a nice way to play im sure a little research won't be hard to locate similar offers.

All the best Dominic, don't be proving me wrong.

Suggestion: Adding what you provide in the services as "manage" I see no relating information as to whats provided.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Reece said:


> *@Damian*, From what I've seen over the months Dominic has improved a lot and has bounced back at every issue that he's been faced since relaunching premiumvm.. *again*. Regardless putting his new offerings to shame isn't a nice way to play im sure a little research won't be hard to locate similar offers.
> 
> All the best Dominic, don't be proving me wrong.
> 
> Suggestion: Adding what you provide in the services as "manage" I see no relating information as to whats provided.


Thanks Reece it's appreciated.

I'd like to think I've improved. I've responded to your PM as well.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 2, 2013)

Damian said:


> Is this available direct from the seller, instead of being resold? I like the offer, but can't trust having my customers at the mercy of your up/down schizophrenic company.


I would like to know this aswell.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I would like to know this aswell.


I did PM Damian, it is yes.

However - I'd advise you to give us a try and if you don't like it after the first month, ask for it to be transferred to an account with them direct.


----------



## Zen (Jun 2, 2013)

Who are you reselling?


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Zen said:


> Who are you reselling?


I'd prefer not to reveal this publically, however, it's probably not too hard to find out.

If you want further info, email me -- you won't get a better service direct though..


----------



## darknessends (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe that is a very nice offer  Thanks to PremiumVM and VPSBoard.


----------



## willie (Jun 2, 2013)

The 72gb offer is the best price I've ever seen for a dedi with that much cpu and ram (no idea about the connectivity, and more disk would be nice).  So I do get the impression it's an unusual offer.

I may have a use for a server like this in the foreseeable future, though I don't necessarily expect them to be available by then.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a really good price on the 24gb one. I wish they had an 8gb one. I'd be interested more in that as I don't use much ram.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,


24GB is the lowest unfortunately. If you want to discuss further, drop me a PM.


----------



## KBeezie (Jun 2, 2013)

Zach said:


> You don't know which datacenter you're offering services from?


 

Yea I was going to say... you'd normally know who you just made a purchase from before you start pitching your own services...


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 2, 2013)

Which datacenter in Los Angeles?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 2, 2013)

In this economy 48 hours setup times would be pushing it, let alone 7 to 10 days. We haven't started offering dedicated servers yet, however we can have ours up and running within 6 to 8 hours. I don't mean this in a bad way *@**dominicl*, however if you want to sell lots of these you have to get your setup times down to 72 hours at the most. There are a few DCs left that will stretch it to 72 hours, but that's the most anyone should stretch setup time to. The only other option is to start the customer's billing date for renewal with the date that the customer takes control of the server. Otherwise very few people will go for this. This is solid advice  Or you can always try to sell some Xen VPS servers. Grab a copy of my Xen stack at http://repo.phoenixvps.com - make sure to also install libvirt-xen and kernel-xen. It works great with SolusVM.

Or if you get bored with my advice you can just look at this for a while :lol: ​


----------



## willie (Jun 2, 2013)

If the 7-10 day setup is made clear beforehand, I can probably live with it if the deal is good enough (I imagine someone ordering the hardware and building it out).  Typically that kind of situation would involve setup fees.  Of course I'd expect to not start paying monthly fees until I actually received a running server.  In this resell situation I don't know what's practical.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 3, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Which datacenter in Los Angeles?


QuadraNet



willie said:


> If the 7-10 day setup is made clear beforehand, I can probably live with it if the deal is good enough (I imagine someone ordering the hardware and building it out).  Typically that kind of situation would involve setup fees.  Of course I'd expect to not start paying monthly fees until I actually received a running server.  In this resell situation I don't know what's practical.


Thanks. The set up time may even be 24-48 hours, however it could take longer which is why I'm advertising longer.


----------



## Damian (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright, what's the price for bandwidth overage? For 100mbit unmetered? For 30tb on gigabit?


----------



## dominicl (Jun 3, 2013)

Damian said:


> Alright, what's the price for bandwidth overage? For 100mbit unmetered? For 30tb on gigabit?


For 100Mbps on 100Mbps port - $28/mo extra.

Will find out 30TB on Gigabit for you. 10TB on Gigabit is $10/mo extra by the way.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 3, 2013)

@Damian - If you picked one up from LA I would buy a VPS from you in a heartbeat at that location.


----------



## thekreek (Jun 3, 2013)

@dominicl a small advice be better prepared next time you publish an offer on any forum.

It's difficult to trust a provider that has no answer's on the location of the DC.

Also do you have the same TOS for all DC's or it changes depending on the DC selected.

What upgrades do you offer (hard drives, ssd, network port/traffic, memory)?

Extra cost (bandwith overages)?

Hope this helps you become a better provider.


----------



## Damian (Jun 4, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @Damian - If you picked one up from LA I would buy a VPS from you in a heartbeat at that location.


 

We have San Diego, which is piss-distance from LA, and, we wouldn't be doing VPS on it.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to let everyone know that Edison is currently sold out till the end of this week/early next week. All other locations should be in stock with a 3 day deployment time.

-Dominic


----------



## dominicl (Jun 6, 2013)

Stock update:


New York is currently out of stock on the 24GB and 48GB servers.


----------

